# POTM December 2003 - part 3



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

19 looks like a ghost


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It looks too smooth to be real.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you are right they are all great pics......


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Cant vote for an animation can u??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> It looks too smooth to be real.


 seems to be edited with the blur tool in photoshop.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Shouldnt fotos be unedited??


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

definatley WAY too obvious


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

he just smudged it in photoshop

if anything it looks worse


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

What species is #23? It looks like a spilo, but it has a humeral sopt.

-PK
-


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

cmon guys jus dont vote for it then dont bash the pic..
i wont vote for an edited pic thats 4 sure


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Whoever 22s pic is


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

AzNP said:


> cmon guys jus dont vote for it then dont bash the pic..


 Indeed









Let the voting speak for itself...


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

those are great pics,,,and a tough vote


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

What's #23 ? Very surprising









#22


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

23 looks like a gold spilo. awesome pic too.

<--- didn't enter contest


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

POTM gets better every month.

#23 is an excelent shot, very nice!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Voted


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

very cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

no my pic doesent stand a chance


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Pic #19 is mine. All that I did to it was removed some distortion static with neat image because of the large amount of bubbles in my tank that white washed the image, also I have a black background on my tank so that was NOT added. If you don't like the pic then please don't bash it just don't vote for it. 
:smile:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

22 is sweet. Great pic!! Look at those teeth.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

#23 gets my vote. i love the details.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Number 22 made it into the finals: congrats!

Thanks to all that submitted a picture: I you didn't make it into the finals, try again next time


----------

